

Petascale Urban Computing - weaving supercomputer networks through the city - leashless
http://vinay.howtolivewiki.com/blog/other/petascale-urban-computing-3340

======
ph0rque
Hmm, this fits the bill as far as the 1GHz CPU and 1GB RAM... fairly trivial
to add a 1TB hard drive: [http://www.extremetech.com/computing/146765-amd-
launches-giz...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/146765-amd-launches-
gizmo-explorer-an-overpriced-raspberry-pi-competitor)

However, at $200 without the hardrive, it gets a bit pricy.

